# wireless hookup for my vip622



## chucksvstar (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello,is there away to hook up my dvr through a wireless router.And use the dvr programming via the internet? I dont have a place to run any wires.I am using satellite internet,with modem upstairs,router upstairs,for my laptop.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Well part of that question is doable and part may not be. You can use a wireless bridge device to connect the receiver's Ethernet port to a wireless home network. Use the search facility of this forum and you will find lots of discussion on that topic. However, if you are using a satellite Internet service I'm not sure you would really want to do that. I say that because the receiver makes very frequent connections to Echostar servers over the broadband. Someone recently said they traced it at around 40,000 connections per day. I understand most satellite Internet services limit the amount of traffic you can use. I don't believe there is really a lot of traffic other than the handshake for a new connection but that might add up to more than you want flowing over your Internet service all the time.

The second part of your question was about "using the dvr programming via the Internet". I guess it depends on what you mean by that if it is possible. If you mean can you download programs from Dish over the Internet, you can. And, if you have a Sling box you could remotely watch programming from you receiver. However you can not do that without a Sling box. Either of these would be a lot of traffic for a satellite Internet service.


----------



## chucksvstar (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey thanks for the reply. Yeah you are right about the limited use on the satellite internet.I guess it wont be worth it. Basically all I wanted to do was to check and set my DVR recordings. from any other computer. Speaking of limited internet use via satellite system,they call it (fair acsess policy),I call it unfair.I read that cable companys are trying the same thing.(FAP). Thanks again


----------

